# New Computer Problems ??? Please Help!

## codedmart

I am outting together a new computer this is the hardware:

Elitegroup n2u400-a motherboard

athlon-xp 2600+

PNY verto geforce effects 5200 agp

cd-rom

cd-burner

floppy drive

18 gb western digital hd

I have never done this before so I am lost. I fire up the computer and the motherboard book says  *Quote:*   

> Please wait for the BIOS POST message to appear before attempting to switch off the power. If you fail to do this this might damage the BIOS and unable to power on.

 I am not getting any message. The screen is blank with the led for the screen just blinking and the power light on the computer is blinking repeatedly and it just keeps beeping. I am not sure what to do here. I would greatfully accept any help.

----------

## ectospasm

If you search your motherboard manual, you should be able to find a table of POST beeps.  The exact pattern of beep will tell you what might be going wrong.  For instance, my old motherboard manual (for an Asus P4T with an Award BIOS) says this:

One short beep when displaying logo:  No error during POST

Long beeps in an endless loop:  No DRAM installed or detected

One long beep followed by three short beeps:  Video card not found or video card memory bad

High frequency beeps when system is working:  CPU overheated, System running at a lower frequency

Unfortunately my current motherboard manual (MSI Master2-FAR, with a Phoenix BIOS I think) doesn't have such a list.  

YMMV

----------

## codedmart

Mine doesn't have that either. Guess it time search the net some more.

Any other thoughts thanks

----------

## ectospasm

Another thing is those beeps tend to be pretty standard.  If you know the make of you BIOS, you can try this list of error codes:  

http://www.pchell.com/hardware/beepcodes.shtml

I make no claims as to the accuracy of those.  Here's the google I used to find it:

http://www.google.com/search?q=pc+boot+beep+error&sourceid=firefox&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

----------

## codedmart

I think I have narrowed it down to either the video card or the ram. not sure which yet.

thanks

----------

## codedmart

I'm pretty sure it is not the video card. How can I check the ram to see if that is the problem. I only have one desktop computer. I tried to read the beep guide on phoenix bios but all the beeps sound the same(meaning I don't hear any difference in the pauses)and it just keeps beeping about 7 seconds apart. 

Thanks

----------

## ectospasm

Best bet is to take the RAM to a shop where they can test it.  If you bought the parts from a local store they should have support facilities where they can test it, most likely under warranty.

----------

## codedmart

Thanks ectospasm it turns out it was the ram. This is my first computer that I have built so I was freaked thinking that I really screwed something up. No harm done.

----------

